# Play this game: How far can you kick the ball



## kl_ravi (Nov 13, 2006)

Pl excuse me if this is the wrong section. I have searched the forum & it was not posted before. 

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr

My personal best is 4319 Mts ... 
Try your best & post the link ...


----------



## amey_dude (Nov 13, 2006)

my best is 4376

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoissoEprorFBoUBopBsosrEuoCMSmouBuq


----------



## thetopcyborg (Nov 13, 2006)

nice addictive game...



ha, BEAT YOU, 4479 meters


*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrBotrotUporFBoUBopBuossUEoA3h63GYouBuu


----------



## amey_dude (Nov 13, 2006)

sh*t yaar.....u were jus 7 mtrs ahead !

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBospourForFBoUBopBFossUBoCMSmoupBE


----------



## aryayush (Nov 13, 2006)

Hell! My best is pathetic. It is just 1,527 meters.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 13, 2006)

I have managed 3536 yet.


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 13, 2006)

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrBostotUBorFBoUBopBuosprso7SvZSotuUs

4134   ;D


----------



## Chirag (Nov 13, 2006)

My score: 4508 

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqoussorFBoUBopBFostBFoIONbSmouprq


----------



## medigit (Nov 14, 2006)

4758.....
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBossouruorFBoUBopBFosEtFoIzgxCourEu


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 14, 2006)

mine is 4390

*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr


----------



## iMav (Nov 14, 2006)

4466 beat u *totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosrouqsorFBoUBopBFossuuoIONbSmouBEp*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr
__________


			
				medigit said:
			
		

> 4758.....
> *totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBossouruorFBoUBopBFosEtFoIzgxCourEu


 how many bananas did u feed the monkey


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice going friends ...



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Hell! My best is pathetic. It is just 1,527 meters.


 
TIP:- Try to kick the ball (Press the button) when the ball is chest high !!!!
If the ball flies at 45 deg, you will get maximum distance ....

This is my record today ...4379 Mts

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrsosEotUuorFBoUBopBtosrEUog3jZotUtB

Huh !! I had to edit this post 3 times t update the record !!!*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorqrouBotuForFBoUBopBFosrurog3jZotUpp


----------



## Ricky (Nov 14, 2006)

So far.. 
Second highest in the thread.. *www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=qrosqBoispoEqUorFBoUBopBsostquogZHbmouqrp


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 14, 2006)

4697 my best
*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 14, 2006)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> 4697 my best
> *www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr


 
Your shortcut is incorrect !!!

PS:- After seeing various replays, The first pitch of the ball should be in the desert to be considered as a good kick. Otherwise there's always RETRY button


----------



## aryayush (Nov 14, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> Nice going friends ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, though I couldn't put it to any use. 
My best is 3498 meters, but if you tell me to reproduce it, I won't be able to do so.  I don't know why but it did not let me change the name, it wasn't accepting any keyboard input. So 'Monkey' it is!


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 14, 2006)

Ricky said:
			
		

> So far..
> Second highest in the thread.. *www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=qrosqBoispoEqUorFBoUBopBsostquogZHbmouqrp


 
Nah!! Ricky !!!
I'm Second Highest so far

4686 Mts
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqouruorFBoUBopBFosuFuog3jZourBq

I am thinking of adding a poll to this thread. Can members suggest me some options....


----------



## nikhilrao (Nov 14, 2006)

**** my score is the pitts. This game is for monkeys


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 14, 2006)

My Highest result: *5140*

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qqorsForuoEptorFBoUBopptotpsBoc9ouFsu


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 14, 2006)

CAN U DEFEAT THIS 5061 
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoistoEsForFBoUBopBsotBupoDSHYY9SSbouEFp


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2006)

mine *4781*


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 14, 2006)

Mine is 4416


----------



## thetopcyborg (Nov 15, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> CAN U DEFEAT THIS 5061
> *totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoistoEsForFBoUBopBsotBupoDSHYY9SSbouEFp


did u give him some steroids or something????


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 15, 2006)

4781

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBossousuorFBoUBopBFosEFpocZb63MousBU


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 15, 2006)

Nope
it was a flufe whatever i hit


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 15, 2006)

4796

Where do I stand ???


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 15, 2006)

4409

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosBourForFBoUBopBFossBUoIONbSmouBqt


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2006)

give me hints
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qsosptoirFoEprorFBoUBopBtorUtEoM3lotusu
3957


----------



## escape7 (Nov 17, 2006)

4290 mtrs

*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=pUorrBotqotEEorFBoUBopBuosrpUog3jZotFEr


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 19, 2006)

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrBotrotFEorFBoUBopBuossspoIONbSmouBBu

4441 now


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 20, 2006)

max_demon said:
			
		

> give me hints
> *totebo.com/mko.php?c=qsosptoirFoEprorFBoUBopBtorUtEoM3lotusu
> 3957


 
*i87.photobucket.com/albums/k143/kl_ravi/Clipboard01.jpg

1) Place your mouse cursor at the ball's position ...(As high as the board ) for your reference. 

2) Allow the monkey to kick the ball to your mouse cursor's height with his left leg ... (Watch his legs while he kicks)

3) As soon as the ball is supposed to fall to the ground, kick the ball...

Note:- The ball should roll on the ground and then bump upwards (Watch tech geek's & my replay ). *The ball's first pitch after it flies should be in the sand ... Not grass .... If it hits the grass, just click retry ....*

*My New record is 5052*


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 21, 2006)

4871

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoistoEsporFBoUBopBsosFEpoNS8T6S3b7outFs


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 21, 2006)

Iam first
no one cud beat me till now


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 21, 2006)

3779.... 
__________
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqourqorFBoUBopBFostBBoIONbSmouppq
__________
4154  :yo:


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 21, 2006)

i have done 4367 meters: *totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorrBotpotFEorFBoUBopBuosruEoIONbSmotUrB


----------



## kl_ravi (Nov 22, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Iam first
> no one cud beat me till now


 
I fell short by 9 Mts ....  
I am second though !!!


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 23, 2006)

4733 

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqousEorFBoUBopBFosErro0zDWA0ouruB
__________
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBossoussorFBoUBopBFosEtro0Z8S7YourEU

improved by 20 m
__________
4871 .....w00t

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qsosqBoistoEsporFBoUBopBsosFEpoYZ8S7YYoutFt


----------



## gofeddy (Nov 24, 2006)

well not more than 4596
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoisBoEsuorFBoUBopBsostUuoIONbSmourpU


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 29, 2006)

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=pUorqrotUotEuorFBoUBopBFossqUoC7Yh8O7YotUFs

Mine is jus 4429


----------



## yoursfriend (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice game



my score is:
4495

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqourporFBoUBopBFossUtoCHYZMPhoupBu


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 30, 2006)

nice game 

my best = 3561 

saving the page as archive for "practicing" the perfect kick.

me thinks can hit 5200 very soon


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 30, 2006)

Not far 4031mtrs.

*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=qBorsBosqourporFBoUBopBFossUtoCHYZMPhoupBu

Aditya


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2006)

my best was 4503
*www.totebo.com/monkey-kick-off.php?c=qBorsBospousrorFBoUBopBFostBrocz.Cwoupqt


----------



## max_demon (Dec 1, 2006)

kl_ravi said:
			
		

> *i87.photobucket.com/albums/k143/kl_ravi/Clipboard01.jpg
> 
> 1) Place your mouse cursor at the ball's position ...(As high as the board ) for your reference.
> 
> ...


Thank u


----------



## kl_ravi (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok ... friends

Now *How far can you launch your cat* ?


----------



## ambandla (Dec 14, 2006)

3958 now.
__________
4115.


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 14, 2006)

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqousBorFBoUBopBFostUBoIONbSmouqpB
4590 hah beat that
__________
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosqousBorFBoUBopBFostUBoIONbSmouqpB
ha beaat that 4590
__________
wats the lowest u can get
__________
lowest i could get 46 lol


----------



## blueshift (Dec 14, 2006)

Mine is 4300.

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qporssorFoutBorFBoUBopBEosrBBoGLhS7YZT8otUrB


----------



## albeinstein (Dec 14, 2006)

MY HIGH SCORE IS 4819

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoissoErUorFBoUBopBsosFpUoWZN78SZJoutrp
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qrosqBoissoErUorFBoUBopBsosFpUoWZN78SZJoutrp
__________
SO FAR I am 4th.... HAH HAHA HAHAA


----------



## Genius_mod (Dec 14, 2006)

4758 mtrs
__________
*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qBorsBosrourEorFBoUBopBFosEtFoA0CJourEu

take my record 4758


----------



## Delta (Dec 15, 2006)

My score is 4881.

Here


----------



## max_demon (Dec 15, 2006)

*totebo.com/mko.php?c=qsosqBoispoErForFBoUBopBsostEsoMONbSmouqFU
4574


----------

